# Email bounces replying to TUG classified response



## Gussie (Feb 22, 2009)

I have received an inquiry about a rental advertised in the Timeshare Marketplace, but when I click on the email link in the ad and respond it comes back undeliverable, saying that I am not authorized to send email to that account.  There is no number in the inquiry so I can't call.  Any suggestions?  Am I doing something wrong, or is the address most likely invalid?
Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2009)

are you logging into the marketplace to view the message itself?  or are you trying to reply to the email you recieved?

the email comes from an invalid recipient (donotreply@tug2.net) which doesnt go anywhere and would explain your message above. it merely informs you that someone has sent you a message about your ad, and you would need to log into the marketplace to read it.

if you are logging in and viewing the message, and the sender just simply didnt type in a valid email address, unfortunately we cant control that.  There is no way to know if the user typed in his or her correct email or not.


----------

